# photos, puppy weights, halloween choices



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This morning I decided to weigh all the gang and so here's what I got.
Millie- 10 months- 68oz
Gucci- 17 weeks- 31oz
Duchess- 16 weeks- 43oz
Pixie- 15 weeks- 36oz
Darcy- 15 weeks- 36oz

So I had a look at a chihuahua growth chart and just wondered how reliable these are?
The growth chart says that Gucci will be 3lbs, duchess will be 4.5lbs, pixie and Darcy will be 3.5lbs. 
However I'm not sure that this chart is reliable or not?

I received my order from petit dog apparel (etsy) here are some photos of millie wearing the Mohawk hoodie XS
It's a little big baggy around her tummy and chest but still wearable 





This is a photo of millie when we were watching telly together last night


Photo I found of Millie when she was 4 months old on her first trip away from home at the log cabin


"Let us up with you mammy, we just want a cuddle"


"Okay then, you can come up for a little bit"




I got a new pet dryer and decided to give everyone a bath and blowdry and the reactions from each one of them was so different! 

Millie got extra hyper and started running around the room spinning and jumping, Duchess loved it and lay on her back, Darcy whimpered and scrambled onto me, Pixie froze and shook, Gucci ran away from it.
I tried all the different settings and they all seemed intimidated by it (apart from duchess)
I made sure to keep the dryer about 20 inches away when drying them to avoid getting hot on the skin but they still hated it. 
Maybe it's just because it's new they are wary of it. I really want them to get used to it though as its cold here in England and they shake when they come out of the bath and I don't want them getting too cold.
Does anyone else use a pet dryer?
Any tips?


Also this Halloween coming up is my first one with chihuahuas so I'm really looking forward to it and have decided to get millie a fancy dress for this years party but stuck on choosing a costume.
The options are, witch, spider, bat or Halloween themed dress?
What do you think? Is anyone else dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Millie looks cute in her Mohawk hooodie . Love the other pics of Millie too and love the puppy pics. 
no, I don't use a dog dryer. I don't use a dryer at all. when I bathe them , I just towel dry them real good and let them dry naturally. sometimes I put a terry robe on them while they are drying . 

i'm thinking about costumes for the girls too. I bought Ellie a Supergirl costume at Petsmart. not sure about the other girls though... 

do you have pics of the costumes and Halloween dress your considering for Millie ? I think i'd need to see what they looked like before I said which I liked best


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

TBH I rarely bath mine, they don't really need it. I either do it when it is sunny and take them for a walk to dry off, or they chill in front of a heater if it is cold. All mine are Smooths though, so they dry quickly


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Millie looks cute in her Mohawk hooodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks elaina. I do really like the hoodie  do you ever order from etsy? I was impressed how fast it came. 
That's what I had been doing before I got the dryer  
Can't wait to see Ellie in her super girl costume! I will get photos of the potential fancy dresses.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> TBH I rarely bath mine, they don't really need it. I either do it when it is sunny and take them for a walk to dry off, or they chill in front of a heater if it is cold. All mine are Smooths though, so they dry quickly


I only bath mine once a month  
Suppose I could just not use it on the smooths, and I can just use it for duchess. 
How are your gang doing?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say once a month is quite frequently. I bath maybe twice a year. (The dogs, I shower daily lol)
Mine are being total pains. We are at my parents dogs sitting and they are using it as an opportunity to be horrible. Lots of barking and climbing on the furniture lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would say once a month is quite frequently. I bath maybe twice a year. (The dogs, I shower daily lol)
> Mine are being total pains. We are at my parents dogs sitting and they are using it as an opportunity to be horrible. Lots of barking and climbing on the furniture lol


Lol love it haha, and yeah it does seem like I do it pretty frequently. I'm just obsessed with all the doggy lotions and potions! I don't do it too often though, not enough to negatively effect their skin/coat.
Oh no doesn't sound good. What dogs do your parents have?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Millie looks cute in her Mohawk hooodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are the Halloween options:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My parents have a Whippet, he is a good boy, much better behaved than the wayward Chis.
We have a witch, a vampire, and a monster costume for the dogs. All their other costumes are cute rather than scary


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorite from the pics is the witch but ... I don't think my girls would be too happy with the hat. its not as cute a costume without the hat though. I think they'd leave it on for some quick pictures but that's it. so, I would pic the Halloween dress. It looks like it would be comfy to wear. 
the other 2 costumes I think are cute but not as girly , and I tend to like the girly ones for the girls and the boyish ones for the boys . 

are you dressing up too ? 

yes, I have ordered from Etsy. in fact... I just got a dog tag in the mail today !!! it is gorgeous . it was alittle expensive but I think it'll be well worth it. sometime soon , i'll get a pic of Ellie with it on. It just came in the mail 10 minutes ago, so, I haven't even put it on the collar yet ... 

forgot to mention that I would say the Chihuahua weight chart was very accurate for Ellie. she now weighs 2 pounds and 14 ounces ( so, 46 ounces ) , and she is 1 year and 2 months old.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww that was one of Ava's very first hoodies as a puppy. I have such a cute pic of her in a Pet it hoodie if I can find it late ( I'm at work ). 
Awe the pups are all so small. Size charts usually give you a good idea. And most people add a lb to 1/2 lb for better accuracy. Or some double the weight of they'd chi's at 12 was and that has worked for them. Ava and Brax grew according to what they were charting. 
Love the photos of all of the pups. They are so cute.
As for baths, it gets frigid here in winter. Mine get bathed every 8 wks. In summer ever 4 wks. And air dried in the sun☀.


----------



## CatP (Sep 17, 2015)

My favourite haloween outfit is the first little dress with the spiders webs.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> My parents have a Whippet, he is a good boy, much better behaved than the wayward Chis.
> We have a witch, a vampire, and a monster costume for the dogs. All their other costumes are cute rather than scary


Ah my hubby likes those. Can't wait to see your gang in the dress ups. Will you uploads pics?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> my favorite from the pics is the witch but ... I don't think my girls would be too happy with the hat. its not as cute a costume without the hat though. I think they'd leave it on for some quick pictures but that's it. so, I would pic the Halloween dress. It looks like it would be comfy to wear.
> the other 2 costumes I think are cute but not as girly , and I tend to like the girly ones for the girls and the boyish ones for the boys
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree the Halloween dress will be most comfortable for her and she won't mind wearing that. She isn't keen on hats either. She goes crazy when I put the woolly pompom hat on her haha!
Yeah me and Curtis are dressing up as Mrs and Mr Dracula I'm so excited 
Are you dressing up?
Can't wait to see your new dog tag.
I'm glad to hear the growth chart is pretty accurate


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awwww that was one of Ava's very first hoodies as a puppy. I have such a cute pic of her in a Pet it hoodie if I can find it late ( I'm at work ).
> Awe the pups are all so small. Size charts usually give you a good idea. And most people add a lb to 1/2 lb for better accuracy. Or some double the weight of they'd chi's at 12 was and that has worked for them. Ava and Brax grew according to what they were charting.
> Love the photos of all of the pups. They are so cute.
> As for baths, it gets frigid here in winter. Mine get bathed every 8 wks. In summer ever 4 wks. And air dried in the sun☀.


Thanks for the tip gorgeous.
Can't wait to see Ava is the hoodie, what size did you get? I thought the XS was abit bigger than expected.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

CatP said:


> My favourite haloween outfit is the first little dress with the spiders webs.


Thanks Hun, think I'm going to go for that one for comfort reasons


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh the weight charts were completely off for mine. Japer and Bibi were 138g and 150g at birth and put on weight very rapidly in the first two weeks. They were charting to be at least 6.5lbs.
At two years old Jasper is 4lbs (maybe slightly more, haven't weighed him for a while) and Bibi is smack bang on 3lbs which is much smaller than either of her parents.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh the weight charts were completely off for mine. Japer and Bibi were 138g and 150g at birth and put on weight very rapidly in the first two weeks. They were charting to be at least 6.5lbs.
> At two years old Jasper is 4lbs (maybe slightly more, haven't weighed him for a while) and Bibi is smack bang on 3lbs which is much smaller than either of her parents.


Oh I see! I guess I will just have to wait and see then


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on the parents size (they were an accidental pet litter, so i have no idea of the size of the rest of their family) i was expecting between 5 and 5.5lbs. The chart said bigger but in reality they turned out much smaller


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Going on the parents size (they were an accidental pet litter, so i have no idea of the size of the rest of their family) i was expecting between 5 and 5.5lbs. The chart said bigger but in reality they turned out much smaller


Ah well it will be interesting to see how they turn out then


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah I agree the Halloween dress will be most comfortable for her and she won't mind wearing that. She isn't keen on hats either. She goes crazy when I put the woolly pompom hat on her haha!
> Yeah me and Curtis are dressing up as Mrs and Mr Dracula I'm so excited
> Are you dressing up?
> Can't wait to see your new dog tag.
> I'm glad to hear the growth chart is pretty accurate


I'd love to see a pic of you with Curtis dressed up like Mrs and Mr Dracula , I bet you'll look gorgeous !!! 

NO, i'm not dressing up. I used to go to Halloween parties years ago. it was a lot of fun. some years I would rent a costume. just havnt been into that since I been in my 50's. but, I do love dressing the dogs up 
i'm gonna post some pics of the new dog tag along with some new dresses i just got today for Ellie .


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I agree the Halloween dress will be most comfortable for her and she won't mind wearing that. She isn't keen on hats either. She goes crazy when I put the woolly pompom hat on her haha!
> ...


I will post a photo of us when we dress up and thankyou sweetheart, we are just having the party at our house this year.
Can't wait what new dresses did you get?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I will post a photo of us when we dress up and thankyou sweetheart, we are just having the party at our house this year.
> Can't wait what new dresses did you get?


good, cant wait to see that pic of you and your hubby at your Halloween party . And of course Millie too !! 
look for my post soon. i'll snap a pic of the dresses


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I will post a photo of us when we dress up and thankyou sweetheart, we are just having the party at our house this year.
> ...


Don't forget the dog tag photo too


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Millie looks great in her new Mohawk hoodie. Love seeing a puppy pic of Millie and some new ones of the babies too. They look like they haven't grown all that much. They all still so tiny. 

I don't use a professional type dryer, but I do use my hair dryer on low heat.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Millie looks great in her new Mohawk hoodie. Love seeing a puppy pic of Millie and some new ones of the babies too. They look like they haven't grown all that much. They all still so tiny.
> 
> I don't use a professional type dryer, but I do use my hair dryer on low heat.


Millie says Thankyou very much! I'm not used to the fury hood but mammy thinks it's cute! Haha....
It's crazy looking through Millie's puppy photos and seeing how far she's progressed I cannot believe she's going to be 1 in December! How old are yours?
And what do they think of the hairdryer on low heat?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Millie says Thankyou very much! I'm not used to the fury hood but mammy thinks it's cute! Haha....
> It's crazy looking through Millie's puppy photos and seeing how far she's progressed I cannot believe she's going to be 1 in December! How old are yours?
> And what do they think of the hairdryer on low heat?


They do grow up so quick. Indy will be 3 years next month and Carolina turned 18 months in September. 

I like using my hair dryer on low heat when the temps are cooler and Carolina is more prone to getting a chill. Mostly in June, July or August I do let them air dry. I notice they get fluffier if I use the hair dryer though. I only bath mine about every 6 weeks and sometimes a little less in the winter, so the hair dryer works for us. If I had all your chi's then I might consider a professional type pet dryer too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Millie says Thankyou very much! I'm not used to the fury hood but mammy thinks it's cute! Haha....
> ...


Ah wow, that was quick for Carolina! 
I feel like I've had Millie all my life it's like I can't remember what I was like when I didn't have her. I'm so happy I got her  and all the others! 
Great thanks for the advice sweetie 
Do you think you would ever get another?


----------

